# precious metals dropping like a rock



## Anonymous (Aug 6, 2008)

I just look at the ticker below wow gold under 900 figures just when I am starting to get some feed stock.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 6, 2008)

I guess the six little gnome bankers in London were told to drop the price so the elite could sell short and get richer.

When it bounces around, with no seeming rhyme or reason, as it has lately, everyone loses except the ones that know exactly how it's going to bounce.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 6, 2008)

I may loose a little short term, I made the local pawn shop an offer, but the owner was not there, hopefully he turns me down for now.


----------



## usaman65 (Aug 6, 2008)

james122964 said:


> I may loose a little short term, I made the local pawn shop an offer, but the owner was not there, hopefully he turns me down for now.



A time to buy more!!!!!

buy low sell high

ke


----------



## Rag and Bone (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm looking for $860 to get back in.


----------



## Shecker (Aug 6, 2008)

You are right GSP, this is manipulation to make the dollar look better globally and particularly to the failing US investor. The first little unrest and there will be a stampede back into the stability of metals and the prices will skyrocket again.

Randy in Gunnison


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 13, 2008)

Shecker said:


> You are right GSP, this is manipulation to make the dollar look better globally and particularly to the failing US investor. The first little unrest and there will be a stampede back into the stability of metals and the prices will skyrocket again.
> 
> Randy in Gunnison



you referred to unrest,,, I thought the conflict between Russia and Georgia would qualify. I think we will need a lot of unrest, like war with Iran, to reverse the tide.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 13, 2008)

There must be a lot less cars getting sold, rhodium is really taking a dive.


----------



## Recyclebiz_com (Aug 13, 2008)

It doesn't make a bit of difference whether a car is sold or not - the rhodium is used when the car is built, not sold.

Now, if you want to do some research to support a correlation, find and chart the growth of automobile manufacturing since the time they started using three-way converters (approx early eighties), against the price of rhodium.

I bet you won't be able to prove your assumption. The bottom line is that there are just too many factors involved in the precious metals markets to tie their price behavior to one or two variables. 


Scott - recyclebiz.com


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 13, 2008)

If the cars they have are not sold, I think the new orders would be less.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Aug 13, 2008)

Are there military applications for rhodium?


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 14, 2008)

Rag and Bone said:


> Are there military applications for rhodium?


It is not uncommon for defense equipment of the proper nature to be rhodium plated. 

Harold


----------



## OrygunSunset (Aug 15, 2008)

While PM's have dropped.

What is shocking is that I could sell small amounts of 1 oz Au or Ag rounds for above spot ( which is rare i.e. usally silver is bought for about .60-.90 below market spot.

Today I could sell silver for .35 above spot even a single round.

Gold spot was bringing $10 above spot for a Kruggerand ( Instead of the close to spot or $10-20 below.)

Scrap 24K is only $2 a gram different than Market spot pricing )

Gee No supply and Demand here:

IMPORTANT NEW NOTICE: Due to market volatility and higher demand in the entire industry, we are anticipating delays in supply of all bullion products. Please note that you can continue to place orders and prices will be guaranteed; however, cancellation fees will still be applicable regardless of the length of the delay. Consequently once inventory is received there may also be delays in processing and shipping by our vaults.

From the headline on KITCO.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Aug 15, 2008)

The e-scrap prices on Ebay seem to be unaffected by the recent downturn in PMs. Thought there might be a chance to get a deal but, no dice. Fools with more money than brains still win everything.


----------



## Noxx (Aug 16, 2008)

Now that's fun. Still time to sell it seems ?


----------



## hyderconsulting (Aug 22, 2008)

Could someone enlighten me as to why there is currently bullion shortage? I've read the long version of the answer on the web. Something about the central banks selling futures short to keep buyers from receiving actual bullion or something like that. A clearer, simplier answer would be appreciated. Regards, Chris Hyder.


----------

